# numéro carte bancaire sur ipod



## poisson46 (13 Février 2011)

J'ai offert un ipod à mon fils à Noël, si je rentre mon numéro cb dans son ipod puis-je l'enlever dès qu'il a fini de télécharger qq chose ou reste-t-il en mémoire tt le temps ? Peut-on l'enlever et le mettre à volonté ? 
merci de vos réponses.


----------



## DamienLT (13 Février 2011)

Oui tu peux l'enlever et le remettre à volonté. Par défaut iTunes, iPod/iPhone et iPad sauvegardent les numéros de la carte bancaire par soucis de praticité. Il suffit de cocher la case "Aucun" dans les données de facturation du compte.


----------

